# Off White Trim/Base/Crown with White Ceiling/Doors?



## StyxTx20 (Nov 14, 2008)

We are repainting our new house and putting up new trim/base/crown. Everything is white right now. I have picked out three shades of brown for the walls in various rooms (Sherwin-Williams Macadamia, Latte, & Portabello). I would love to paint all of the trim/base/crown Sherwin-Williams Antique White (which is basically off-white), but don't know what to do about the ceiling and interior doors. I would like them to be regular white, but would that be too drastic?? Anyone seen this done?

I am also thinking about the bright white light switch plates, electrical outlets and air vents which may make my antique white look dirty? Or might help tie in the bright white ceiling?

Thanks in advance for the replies!


----------



## leahb (Nov 15, 2008)

*do trim and doors the same...*

I'm new to this site, but thought I'd reply. I used a decorator to help with paint colors and have been very happy. (and my dining room is mocha). I can tell you for sure to go ahead and paint trim AND DOORS antique white- (semi-gloss) you will love it. For my ceilings, in general, we used 50% strength of the wall colors, but my wall colors are mostly light. My advice is don't use white. Find a light color - like Carrington beige and do a lighter shade of it. Have fun.....


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

You'll be fine with a white cielings and off-white moldings, but I do agree with Leahb about painting the doors, I think that would look funny with white doors. It wouldn't really look dirty, rather not finished.

As far as cover plates and vents, you can always come back and do those last if you don't like the way it looks.


----------



## delta232delta (Dec 14, 2008)

i have mauve color walls and ceiling with medium oak trim i was wanting to put up crown molding can i use a white. i also have white washed picture frames on wall. how would this look


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

Delta - your crown mold should be the same as your door casing and base mold. If your base mold and door casings are a medium oak, your crown mold should be medium oak as well.

Don't think of it as matching your picture frames, think about if/when you go to sell the house and what affect it will have on potential buyers. That crown mold will be a "permanent" fixture that will stay with the house and add value, your picture frames won't.


----------

